# WeeBit wearing his ....



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 17, 2007)

EARMUFFS




: He liked to keep his ears nice and comfy in the really cold weather. Sorry, about the bad pic but its the only one I could find. They stayed on him perfect whenever he went outside. Corinne


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 17, 2007)

That is so cute



: How adorable



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 18, 2007)

SO cute!! And they look very effective too ~ great job in figuring out how to construct ear muffs that stay on :aktion033: Not sure I could figure it all out



:

Thanks for posting so we can see what they look like



Incredibly cute!! :bgrin


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 19, 2007)

:bgrin What are they made out of. And how do they stay on a buckle or ties. Really cute!!

Thanks for the picture!


----------



## hrselady (Sep 19, 2007)

They are to cute.. he's just adorable with them on. I am sure he appreciates them ALOT!!



:


----------



## mininik (Sep 27, 2007)

Where do you get those, or how do you make them? Adorable!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 27, 2007)

I made then and sold them in tack shop locally. Corinne


----------



## Bassett (Dec 6, 2007)

Bump


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 6, 2007)

I want my donkeys to have ear muffs. Are they easy to make? I am sure that it is too late to order any now. This might even be something that I can make. Are they fleece?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, they are made out of dbl.fleece, some I do put a extra protecive liner in the middle of them., I have had no problems with any of mine coming off. You just have to be careful you use the right materials so that the ear can still breath. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 6, 2007)

My girls would never wear these



LOL...I can see getting them on one of them and then the others getting completely spooked by the one with the quilted ears


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Awwwww Ce... Little WeeBit...



I know you miss the little fella...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]He did look super handsome in his earmuffs.



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt](((((((HUGS)))))))) to you my friend.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## dmkrieg (Dec 9, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> EARMUFFS
> 
> 
> 
> : He liked to keep his ears nice and comfy in the really cold weather. Sorry, about the bad pic but its the only one I could find. They stayed on him perfect whenever he went outside. Corinne



I need to order these Corine can you tell me what I need to do to get a pair of these for my baby donk


----------

